# Training Websites and Blogs



## Flying_Monkey (22 Nov 2011)

Does anyone else have a training website or blog for triathlon? I know there are thousands of them, but I find that sometimes people's personal experiences are useful, even inspiring.

Here's mine.

Post yours if you have one! And post any other useful links or sites you have come across too, while we're at it...


----------



## loops (24 Nov 2011)

http://www.novicecoaching.com/index.php - this is the only tri club aimed at novices and beginners have had a great time training with them so far


http://www.triradar.com/- useful info


----------

